# How Early do Next Year's Model come out



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

You answered your own question. I should be getting in some 2013 stuff for review and what not next month hopefully.


----------



## Snowboard_Otaku (Oct 12, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> You answered your own question. I should be getting in some 2013 stuff for review and what not next month hopefully.


i guess i should have been more specific in my question.. what i meant to say was if lets say u get the boards 2013 to demo next month... they will only be avaliable in store at sept 2012 ish ? or are they hitting shelves at the end of this season ?


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

Snowboard_Otaku said:


> i guess i should have been more specific in my question.. what i meant to say was if lets say u get the boards 2013 to demo next month... they will only be avaliable in store at sept 2012 ish ? or are they hitting shelves at the end of this season ?


Most likely September yes, thats when my local shop got their NS boards....and its when most bigger shops like REI take down their non winter gear and put up the winter stuff.


----------



## Snowboard_Otaku (Oct 12, 2011)

arsenic0 said:


> Most likely September yes, thats when my local shop got their NS boards....and its when most bigger shops like REI take down their non winter gear and put up the winter stuff.


So pretty much any 2013 gear review we see we would not be able to buy until next season starts ? they are released to the public solely for review purposes i guess..?

sorry for the question i just never really got it lol... silly me


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

At the local hill ocassionally folks will bring next year's protos for the public to demo. Or a sponsored friend let you take a run on a proto. Iirc, a couple years ago lib/gnu let out some stuff in the spring (perhaps only locally) that really wasn't marketed til the fall. Otherwise have to wait til sept when the inventory comes in.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

The public doesn't get stuff released to them for review unless they can catch an end of season demo that has them.


----------



## Snowboard_Otaku (Oct 12, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> The public doesn't get stuff released to them for review unless they can catch an end of season demo that has them.


that cleared it all up... thanks a bunch


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

wrathfuldeity said:


> At the local hill ocassionally folks will bring next year's protos for the public to demo. Or a sponsored friend let you take a run on a proto. Iirc, a couple years ago lib/gnu let out some stuff in the spring (perhaps only locally) that really wasn't marketed til the fall. Otherwise have to wait til sept when the inventory comes in.


some brands do let stuff out late-spring like April/May to some shops, but they're few & far between. Mostly yeah it's September or October depending on where you are.

Definitely check the resort calendars for demo events. Burton does them all over the place, that is the only brand really that no matter where you ride, you probably have a local opportunity to demo in-season. Look up on local brands, too. They will also likely do local demo events as a way of marketing and reaching out to potential customers.


----------



## jdang307 (Feb 6, 2011)

People were buying Proto's (NS) very early this year. It was crazy.


----------



## aiidoneus (Apr 7, 2011)

jdang307 said:


> People were buying Proto's (NS) very early this year. It was crazy.


Ya, i had my proto in april.


----------

